

Wikileaks: How are they staying on the Internet? - yread
http://www.renesys.com/blog/2010/12/wikileaks-moving-target.shtml

======
yread
_If you ask for the authoritative servers for wikileaks.ch today, you'll find
no fewer than 14 different authoritative nameservers, spread across eleven
different autonomous systems, in eight different countries, from Switzerland
to Canada to Malaysia. And if you ask any of those 14 servers where to find
wikileaks.ch, they'll point you to one of three differently routed IP blocks,
containing web server IP addresses with diverse geolocation: 78.21.16.0/21
(originated by Serverius, in the Netherlands), 46.59.0.0/17 (originated by
Bahnhof, in Sweden), and 213.251.128.0/18 (originated by OVH in France)._

